# Samsung SSD Firmware Update verfügbar. Unvollständig?



## Skout86 (15. Januar 2010)

*Samsung SSD Firmware Update verfügbar. Unvollständig?*

Hallo Leutz! 
 Endlich ist eine neue Samsung Firmware mit TRIM-Funktion verfügbar. 
Das Problem ist nur, dass beim Entpacken des Downloads keine Autoexec.bat und kein DSRD Verzeichnis ensteht, wie in der Anleitung beschrieben. 
Beide sind zum Ausführen des Firmware Updates nötig und sollen u.a. auf einen bootfähigen USB Drive platziert werden.  

Ist der angebotene Download fehlerhaft/unvollständig?  

Bitte die anderen Samsung SSD Nutzer, für welche dasThema am interessantesten sein wird, dies nachzuprüfen. 
Samsung SSD - Downloads 

MfG 
 Alexander


----------



## Riccardo23 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Samsung SSD Firmware Update verfügbar. Unvollständig?*

ich hab´s eben runter geladen und entpackt. Bei mir ist alles da. 1 Ordner und 5 Dateien.


----------



## Skout86 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Samsung SSD Firmware Update verfügbar. Unvollständig?*

Ja bei mir auch, aber wenn du genau reinschaust immer noch keine Autoexec.bat und kein DSRD Verzeichnis dabei.


----------



## Riccardo23 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Samsung SSD Firmware Update verfügbar. Unvollständig?*

benutze mal die Firmware von Corsair. Sind auch nur Samsung SSD´s nur unter anderem Namen. Müsste eigentlich genau die gleiche Firmware sein.

The new Samsung firmware for P-Series SSD's! - The Corsair Support Forums


----------



## Skout86 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Samsung SSD Firmware Update verfügbar. Unvollständig?*

Antwort von Samsung:
Es gab tatsächlich ein Paar Probleme.
Sollte aber mit bootbaren USB Device trotzdem gehen.

Jetzt heisst es probieren..


----------



## Skout86 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Samsung SSD Firmware Update verfügbar. Unvollständig?*

Update hat funktioniert.

Motherboard: Asus Rampage II Gene

Firmware Dateien auf USB Stick mit FAT32
Boot Priorität geändert:
1. CD Laufwerk
2. USB Flash Stick > nur mit eingestecktem USB verfügbar!
(mit Option Wechseldatenträger geht es nicht)
Asus Motherboard Treiber CD mit FreeDOS einlegen.

Starten und mit FreeDOS auf Stick zugreifen.

Meine Güte.


----------



## Maximus (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Samsung SSD Firmware Update verfügbar. Unvollständig?*



Skout86 schrieb:


> Update hat funktioniert.
> 
> Motherboard: Asus Rampage II Gene
> 
> ...




hallo "ssd-gemeinde",
habe mir auch eine samsung(128GB) zugelegt. ist mit alter firmware ausgeliefert. kämpfe seit stunden mit firmware-update. kein zugriff aus usb-stick(corsair-flash-voyager 8gb)...alles wie beschrieben gemacht. nix!
bin jetzt wie beschrieben aus free-dos-ebene! wie greifts DU aus den USB stick zu !!


----------



## Riccardo23 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Samsung SSD Firmware Update verfügbar. Unvollständig?*

wie hast du denn dein USB Stick formatiert? Unter DOS muss er im FAT32 formatiert sein, im NTFS kann DOS den nicht lesen. Hast du vielleicht noch ein altes Floppy Laufwerk, was du mal kurz anschliessen kannst und dann die Firmware auf Floppy schreiben. Ich habe für solche Fälle ein USB Floppy und ne alte Disk findet sich auch immer mal wieder an. Hast du das gleiche Mainboard?


----------



## Maximus (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Samsung SSD Firmware Update verfügbar. Unvollständig?*

usb stick ist FAT32 formatiert (mit s.g HP tool)
das gute alte floppy lw hab ich nicht mehr 
MB= Asus MaximusIIFormula


----------



## Riccardo23 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Samsung SSD Firmware Update verfügbar. Unvollständig?*

ist dein USb Stick Boot fähig?


----------



## Maximus (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Samsung SSD Firmware Update verfügbar. Unvollständig?*

him, hab diesen nach anleitung erstellt undich kann diesen als laufwerk im bootmenü als laufwerk auswählen-also ich denke schon! ich vermute einen fehlenden startbefehl in der samsung firmware.??


----------



## Riccardo23 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Samsung SSD Firmware Update verfügbar. Unvollständig?*

naja, nur weil du den USB Stick im Boot Menü auswählen kannst, bedeutet das noch nicht, dass er auch Bootfähig ist. 

schau dir das mal an

Bootable USB Stick – Wie mache ich einen bootfähigen USB Stick?

oder hier

http://www.vnr.de/b2b/computer/hardware/machen-sie-ihren-usb-stick-bootfaehig.html


----------



## Maximus (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Samsung SSD Firmware Update verfügbar. Unvollständig?*

Habe dieses Tool von HP bereits mehrfach inst. und angewendet-der stick wirD nach dem start der software erkannt und fat32 formatiert, das funzt auch und dann...firmware von samsung aus den stick entpacken ...soweit schon zigfach probiert. muß ich dann mit dem stick noch etwas anderes machen...


----------



## Riccardo23 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Samsung SSD Firmware Update verfügbar. Unvollständig?*

wenn dein USB Stick bootfähig ist nein, dann musst du nur vom USB Stick booten und eventuell das darauf befindliche Flash tool starten


----------



## Maximus (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Samsung SSD Firmware Update verfügbar. Unvollständig?*

SRY-BIN ICH JETZT ZU BLÖD  aber darum geht es mir ! bootmenü ist festgelegt (USB stick) dann steht  nach dem booten : "Reboot and select proper Boot device or Insert Boot Media in selected Boot device and press a key"... also kein stick boot.. 
habe die firmeware auch schon aus Cd gebrannt und versucht von Laufwerk zu booten-geht logischerweise nicht. der lösungansatz von Skout86 über mb freedos  war ja ok-aber dann fehlt mir der zugriff auf den Stick(bzw mit welchen befehl) - mann bin ich blöd!!!


----------



## Riccardo23 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Samsung SSD Firmware Update verfügbar. Unvollständig?*

ich frage mir echt gerade wozu ich hier poste, wenn du dir meine Links nicht mal anschaust. Dort wird doch beschrieben, wie du einen USB Stick Bootfähig machen kannst. Desweiteren sollte man sich auch mit DOS auskennen zumindest die Grundbefehle. Auf eine Laufwerk greifst du mir C: zu wobei C in diesem Fall die Systemplatte ist. Du musst also nur C durch den Laufwerksbuchstaben deines USB Sticks ersetzen. Das müsste dann D: sein, weil C: garantiert als Ram Disk angelegt wird und die Systemplatte nicht erkannt wird weil es sich garantiert um ein NTFS Laufwerk handelt. Dann gibt es den Befehl DIR. DIR zeigt dir den Inhalt deines Laufwerkes an also das Verzeichnis. In dem Verzeichnis deines USB Sticks musst du dir dann nur noch die ausführbare Datei suchen die auf die Endung .EXE endet. Die Datei mit samt der Endung tippst du dann hinter zBsp C:> ein. Das ganze sieht dann so aus C:>xxxxxxxxx.exe .


----------



## Maximus (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Samsung SSD Firmware Update verfügbar. Unvollständig?*

danke für deine zeit und antworte..es liegt am sich daran, das der stick nicht bootfähig ist. deine links hatte ich vor meinem post hier selbst gegoogelt...aber es scheitert bei dem "HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool" an der Pfad_eingabe des Dos files.. dieser wird gewünscht-wenn im auswahlfenster "create a DOS startup disk using system files located at:" ....
es werde weiter suchen und üben ...danke soweit für deine zeit!


----------



## Riccardo23 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Samsung SSD Firmware Update verfügbar. Unvollständig?*

hast du denn mal den zweiten Link benutzt? Dort wird ein anderes Tool benutzt

oder wie wäre es damit?

http://www.boodaa.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=22


----------



## Maximus (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Samsung SSD Firmware Update verfügbar. Unvollständig?*

also ich habs geschaft-die neu firmware ist auf der ssd..danke für deine hilfe riccardo23! für alle die auch solche "einfachen" probleme haben  - hier

PC-Experience - Das IT-Portal für Tests, Artikel und Problemlösungen - | Hardware-Artikel und Workshops : | USB-Stick: Bootfähigkeit sicherstellen 

P-Series Firmware Update - Anleitung (Deutsch) - The Corsair Support Forums

findet ihr das, was mir weiter geholfen hat! so nun kommt ssd als systemplatte rein!


----------

